# HQ art auction! ENDED thanks!



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks to the suggestion of many excellent friends, I'll be hosting an auction so more people may have a chance to get my art! 

I'm sorry that I can only do one slot for now, please understand that I usually do illustrations for USD and it is my main source of income and so I must focus on those commissions! This is just for fun. 



Spoiler






Please click for fullview


Willing to draw mayors, villagers and OCs  
No mecha, please 

To enter the auction, please simply post your bid. Bidding may be done with in game bells, or dreamies of me or my sister (Fang, Whitney, Zucker, Poppy, Marina, Chief, Merengue (may be buying merengue), Zell, Sly, Drago, Ankha, or Tangy) - I'll post how I value them!

If you bid with villagers please be prepared to be patient with my sister and I as we make room in our towns and work with our schedules thanks q vq also you may bid with unoriginal villagers but please take 5 M off of the value sorry I really want original Q oQ 



Spoiler



Fang 30 M
Whitney 30 M
Zucker 30 M
Poppy 30 M
Marina 30 M
Chief 30 M
Merengue 30 M 
Zell 20 M
Sly 15 M
Drago 15 M
Ankha 30 M
Erik 30 M
Beau 30 M
Felicity 20 M
Deirdre 20 M OR Fuchsia 20 M
I may raise values as the auction goes on and I want babs more q vq ;;;

Please understand that paying with villagers will take longer as I get room / coordinate with my friends/sister! THANK YOUU u vu



SB: 10m bells
Minimum Increase: 1m bells
AUCTION IS OVER
THANK YOU EVERYONE
*SHIROHIBIKI IS THE WINNER *

bid history


Spoiler



Shirohibiki (SB)
Teddy345 (15M)
Shirohibiki (20M)
Teddy345 (25M)
Shiro and Teddy for a while sorry I lost track q vq lmao
Teddy345 (45M)
and again sorry I'm so sleepy ehehehe
Shirohibiki (48M)
Teddy345 (49M)
Chaokoh (50M)
Teddy345 (51M)
Shirohibiki (52M)
Teddy345 (53M)
Shirohibiki (54M)
??????
gamzee (80M)
Shirohibiki (81M)
????????????//////////idk
gamzee (114M)
Shirohibiki (115M)
i'm a bad keeping up with auction person sorry q oq
Shirohibiki (128M)
/we/r/df/awe/r/alkj idk
Shirohibiki (164M)
iM BAD AT THIS SORRY 
Shirohibiki (500M)



*AUCTION IS OVER *

-----

Alternatively, if you'd rather not participate in an auction, I am also hosting a [raffle].​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

going with SB.


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you ! u//v//u <3 <3


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

Would you do a couple, in case I win this, I will take it as one and I will pay IRL for the other?

Just to make this enjoyable and not crazy 15M


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

Teddy, yes, I'd be happy to add in the second character as a USD 

Thank you for the bid! <3


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

lapaa said:


> Teddy, yes, I'd be happy to add in the second character as a USD
> 
> Thank you for the bid! <3



Yay! I PM you about some stuff


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

20m, i apologize ted lol


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

well well well well what do we have here...
did I say 15 I meant 25M


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

26m


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

27M, Nikki I hate to see us like this, but for this one I wont back out!
P.S. You're still awesome and ILY <3!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

i mean no ill will ilu2 <3 i suppose its all in fun anyway until we get crushed by someone, eh? sorry for the jump i wasnt thinking lol
28m~


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

29M
teddy killed Nikki's Bid (video killed the radio star wannabe)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

and we hit the 30m mark already! in like two hours.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and im guessing theres no buyout because its lasting for a while right?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

31 Million, soon the crazies will come with 3billion bells, so lets prepare... CARNAGE!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

32m~
god how do u even drop a billion bells,


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

You know crazy... LOL , anyways 33M


----------



## feavre (Jun 15, 2014)

The problem becomes paying that many bells T_T
So many bags to drop lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

feavre said:


> The problem becomes paying that many bells T_T
> So many bags to drop lol



it really does, nintendo dun goofed hard
34m


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

35M lalala i cant think of a clever thing to say


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

36m, why didnt nintendo think this through??? i hate you nintendo


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

37M guess patience is a virtue


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

38m, yeah, but it shouldnt have to be is the point. im fairly certain there was a credit card in CF, which??????????????????? lmfao what. why would they even take that out.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

39M... I never played that one but you are right, who pays like that... is like paying $100 with pennies.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> 39M... I never played that one but you are right, who pays like that... is like paying $100 with pennies.



40m mark!
can you honestly imagine paying 100$ with pennies?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

41M samsung paid 2billions to apple with pennies (rumor has it)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

42m, i dont beleive you for a second omg??? damn that rumor mill


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> 42m, i dont beleive you for a second omg??? damn that rumor mill



43M its a hoax but still pretty funny


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

omG lmao I was replying to a long message and came back to this @ w@ remember the auction is 2 weeks long so feel free to take it slow lovelies <3

ALSO ON PAYING???? @_@ YEAH WTF salai has come over twice to make 2/3 payments
How we do it so that it's (less) mind-numbing, is accept first payment after sketch, second after flats and lines, and final when all finished, which helps .... a little ?? @ w@ ; 

(also the 2 bil to apple is true, but I can't remember if it was all pennies or also nickles and other various change?????? AT LEAST I THINK SO probably not but HOW FUNNY IS THAT) 


EDIT:
LMAO SHHH NOO IT'S NOT A HAOX SEE IT'S TRUE






(okay it is but . 


u vu shhhh)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

44m, imagine if it did happen tho. theyd be there for like, approximately ever.

edit: that would probably be the best way to go about it c: its hellish for both parties, isnti t?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

lapaa said:


> omG lmao I was replying to a long message and came back to this @ w@ remember the auction is 2 weeks long so feel free to take it slow lovelies <3
> 
> ALSO ON PAYING???? @_@ YEAH WTF salai has come over twice to make 2/3 payments
> How we do it so that it's (less) mind-numbing, is accept first payment after sketch, second after flats and lines, and final when all finished, which helps .... a little ?? @ w@ ;
> ...



You may also consider adding TBT as a payment option, since is quicker and you can then trade them for bells or dreamies or items.

45M


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> You may also consider adding TBT as a payment option, since is quicker and you can then trade them for bells or dreamies or items.



and then the people with 50k tbt bells come in


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> and then the people with 50k tbt bells come in



you cant win them all, but you are right, that will call all the crazies! bad idea


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

46m, and i mean in theory its fine and she can do it if she wants but yeah


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

47M this will be the last of the night for me, I hope you win, but I hope I win more!!! night!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

hehe we have a long way to go, night night <33
48m~


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm off to bed as well q vq

thank you both for the bids and the support and love <3 <3 <3 

I probably won't be on much in the day tomorrow, it's my last father's day at home and I have a whole day planned hahaha XDD 
but I'll be on in the evening and whatnot * v*

night cuties <3


----------



## Byebi (Jun 15, 2014)

Ghhhh good luck to both shiro and tedds *-* i'm rooting for you both LMFAO....


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

lapaa said:


> I'm off to bed as well q vq
> 
> thank you both for the bids and the support and love <3 <3 <3
> 
> ...



of courseee <333 night bb ilu
oh god that reminds me ILL BE AWAY TOO I HOPE PEOPLE DONT BLOW THIS UP WHILE IM GONE



BibiBurger said:


> Ghhhh good luck to both shiro and tedds *-* i'm rooting for you both LMFAO....



hehehe thankee bb <333


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

I can't afford this either. Oh well. Rooting for you, Nikki. Also, June 28th, ouch. Yeah, I definitely can't participate!  Oh well, It'd be a nice gift to see Nikki win. 

I got a bit excited too.


----------



## mob (Jun 15, 2014)

so can we offer tbt instead of bells or what? o3o


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> Ghhhh good luck to both shiro and tedds *-* i'm rooting for you both LMFAO....



Thanks! 49M


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 15, 2014)

50M


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

51M


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 15, 2014)

-yawns- 52m...and with that im gonna slink off into bed...then see what happens when i wake up


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2014)

53m Every bid you make
I'll be watching you...


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the bids everyone <3


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 15, 2014)

Lapaa, I have a question.

How would you rank the villagers you want in bells? It would really help a lot if you gave me a measure of sorts.


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm no good at pricing them, I've been trying to stalk the villager forum to get some ideas. Any advice from you (or anyone reading this?) would be much appreciated! Maybe by tier? I may value them higher than they are actually "worth", since I really want them


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

Value them based on how much you want them. Don't trust tiers.


----------



## mob (Jun 15, 2014)

i have lolly and ankha? would both of them interest you?

i know ive seen ankha go for 50 mil
but idk about lolly

i can also get zucker


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

gamzee said:


> i have lolly and ankha? would both of them interest you?
> 
> i know ive seen ankha go for 50 mil
> but idk about lolly



Ankha typically goes for 15-25. 50mil is pretty generous. Lolly can go for 10-15.


----------



## mob (Jun 15, 2014)

Alice said:


> Ankha typically goes for 15-25. 50mil is pretty generous. Lolly can go for 10-15.



yeah i think prices dropped dramatically
but idk thats what ive seen whenever i stalked the villager board


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah villagers can be hard to price because sometimes auctions turn into blood baths and sometimes they are posted at 2am and only 3 people see it hahaha

OKAY I'll update the section about the villagers here shortly to include some pricing info! thanks for the help guys!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 15, 2014)

I've typical seen Lolly sell for 30 million but then again I haven't been active on villager trade section in about 2 months.

I actually thought Ankha sold for less than Lolly but maybe they swapped places in their worth.


----------



## Alice (Jun 15, 2014)

lapaa said:


> yeah villagers can be hard to price because sometimes auctions turn into blood baths and sometimes they are posted at 2am and only 3 people see it hahaha
> 
> OKAY I'll update the section about the villagers here shortly to include some pricing info! thanks for the help guys!



If you really wanted to thank me....



Spoiler



you could stroke my hair, rub my tummy and call me a pretty panda bear.


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

okay I added in pricing for the villagers! q vq I think some are higher than normal and some are lower than normal, it's just based off of how much I / my sister want them @ w@ I may raise the value as the auction goes on if I want to push for more villager bidding 
I'd really prefer original villagers but you can still bid with unoriginal just pls take 5 m off the value I posted q vq

thanks everyone!


Alice, rub rub stroke stroke u r a pretty panda bear ~ u vu <3


----------



## mob (Jun 15, 2014)

do you accept tbt as well? or nah


----------



## lapaa (Jun 15, 2014)

no I don't think so for the auction @ w@ stalking the tbt marketplace I haven't found anything i'm really interested in so far so I'm worried to get it and not have anything to do with it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

well ok, that conversation happened.
moving on.
54m.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering if you could put diwn Flurry's value as well?


----------



## lapaa (Jun 16, 2014)

Someone may be trading me tia for flurry tomorrow so I'm holding off on putting him in in case that goes well!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 16, 2014)

55M don't know if with all the villager talk it will be the HB but will see


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

56m, who knows


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 16, 2014)

57M, who knows what will happen do what you keep on laughing


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

58m ;P


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 16, 2014)

you just match my bid... gosh shiro get it together, she meant 58M, and I raise it to 59M


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

NOOOOOOO im sorry... im dsfsdfdgf im sleepy,
dont look at me,,,,

60m mark!! its getting up there folks watch out


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 16, 2014)

61M I will be forever in debt with that racoon but how cares


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

62m i paid nook off ages ago
god why are we both online its no fun when we go back and forth like this lMFAO


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 16, 2014)

I will leave you winning for a while... just to dont make 100m mark today, almost two weeks left so enjoy the feeling of winning while it last wuahahaha! So sorry I cant be evil and I sound like a 5 year old...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I will leave you winning for a while... just to dont make 100m mark today, almost two weeks left so enjoy the feeling of winning while it last wuahahaha! So sorry I cant be evil and I sound like a 5 year old...



it is a good idea, i was thinking the same thing tbh. we have too much time >_<!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 16, 2014)

yeah I was thinking about that last night @ w@ I may make the auction shorter once I get a hold on my current USD commissions


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

lapaa said:


> yeah I was thinking about that last night @ w@ I may make the auction shorter once I get a hold on my current USD commissions



no probs bb <3 do whatever you have to do!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 17, 2014)

Nothing is set in stone yet, but I'm thinking about having the auction end this weekend or Monday, depending on how much work I get done Thursday and Friday (I'm so busy this week?! It's supposed to be summer?! Errands errands errands man). But again nothing is sure yet, I will probably make the decision Thurs or Fri again depending on how the work is going q vq


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 17, 2014)

lapaa said:


> Nothing is set in stone yet, but I'm thinking about having the auction end this weekend or Monday, depending on how much work I get done Thursday and Friday (I'm so busy this week?! It's supposed to be summer?! Errands errands errands man). But again nothing is sure yet, I will probably make the decision Thurs or Fri again depending on how the work is going q vq



Do as you want, don't presure yourself.
You can always ended this earlier and start working on it later, since its really Shiro and me bidding lately, you dont have to worry about time, I'm sure she won't mind waiting to get it and me neither, so do as you feel will work better for you!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 17, 2014)

aaaw, thank you! <3 I'm just feeling a little anxious about my current workload right now only because I haven't had time to really work as much on it as I usually would XD for some reason I have just been so busy to start this summer off O_O father's day and all these errands @ ,@ I have to go to the dentist and my sister's birthday is coming XD?! it's just bizarre! > v> but i think I'll have some more time starting today * V*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 17, 2014)

lapaa said:


> aaaw, thank you! <3 I'm just feeling a little anxious about my current workload right now only because I haven't had time to really work as much on it as I usually would XD for some reason I have just been so busy to start this summer off O_O father's day and all these errands @ ,@ I have to go to the dentist and my sister's birthday is coming XD?! it's just bizarre! > v> but i think I'll have some more time starting today * V*



no worries, really! you can end it whenever and start things whenever and i couldnt care less lmao, i try to be as easygoing as possible. you do you first. uvu


----------



## mob (Jun 17, 2014)

i hope those villager prices rise


----------



## lapaa (Jun 17, 2014)

I think they will kekekeke * v* I really want villagers the most more than anything <3


----------



## mob (Jun 17, 2014)

okay cool
100% original fang - 30mil
Zucker original - 30mil
Ankha not original - 20mil

80mil, i'm working on getting some more aswell!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 17, 2014)

gamzee said:


> okay cool
> 100% original fang - 30mil
> Zucker original - 30mil
> Ankha not original - 20mil
> ...



I cant compete with that so I'm out! so sad =( really wanted to win, anyways good luck guys!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 17, 2014)

well, i can simply buy villagers for you, but im not sure how youd want that. as it stands, however, will just go 81m for now (assuming thats HB?).


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> well, i can simply buy villagers for you, but im not sure how youd want that. as it stands, however, will just go 81m for now (assuming thats HB?).



Im so jelly, but I hope you get it!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 18, 2014)

fffff O_O!! thanks for all the bids @ w@ 

villagers really are my priority right now so if you buy them shiro that's fine with me !


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Im really trying to find you some villagers but problem is people want them out soon, and can't wait till the 28th


----------



## lapaa (Jun 18, 2014)

oh that makes sense Q oQ adding villagers really makes it difficult because of timing //// 
well I'm about to have a session and see how much work I can get done, I'll decide when to shorten the auction to this evening, and then maybe having that date will make things easier! 

Thanks for bearing with me everyone while I try and figure out how to best do this @ w@


----------



## mob (Jun 18, 2014)

also i've got an original whitney waiting to be moved into my town! so thats +30mil

so 110mil ;w;

it feels awkward because i kno nobody wants me to win


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

lapaa said:


> oh that makes sense Q oQ adding villagers really makes it difficult because of timing ////
> well I'm about to have a session and see how much work I can get done, I'll decide when to shorten the auction to this evening, and then maybe having that date will make things easier!
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me everyone while I try and figure out how to best do this @ w@



we can always just go shopping the day it ends, and then continue shopping after that.  with 5 copies im very used to forum sniping, and ill also use reddit for it if need be. so yeah! uh. xD whatever you want, really.

-pets gamz and whispers 'im sorry'-


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

gamzee said:


> also i've got an original whitney waiting to be moved into my town! so thats +30mil
> 
> so 110mil ;w;
> 
> it feels awkward because i kno nobody wants me to win



It's not that i dont want you to win, is that I really want to win


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> It's not that i dont want you to win, is that I really want to win



were all selfish bastards QQ


----------



## mob (Jun 18, 2014)

truuu


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 18, 2014)

Willing to add Bells onto Gamzee's offer if people attempt to bid ahead.

I'm not too fussed on the art but Gamzee's like my bestie and stuff so yeah.


----------



## lapaa (Jun 18, 2014)

I apologize for a slow reply right now, I'm just trying to sort my thoughts through.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

lapaa said:


> I apologize for a slow reply right now, I'm just trying to sort my thoughts through.



no worries uvu take your time hon~


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Willing to add Bells onto Gamzee's offer if people attempt to bid ahead.
> 
> I'm not too fussed on the art but Gamzee's like my bestie and stuff so yeah.



If this is possible and lapaa agrees to I will be team shiro, since I really dont have a chance


----------



## feavre (Jun 18, 2014)

I want GAMZEE TO WIN!!
Go Gamzee!!! RAH RAH


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

lol why do we have to take sides q_q


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lol why do we have to take sides q_q



Team Edward, Team Jacob. Which side are you on?

(sorry i'm not actually bidding this was irrelevant content, ignore me)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Team Edward, Team Jacob. Which side are you on?
> 
> (sorry i'm not actually bidding this was irrelevant content, ignore me)



team _edward nigma_ /eyebrow waggle


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lol why do we have to take sides q_q


Gamzee said she'd be my Art slave :'3

I know, sad times because you're epic too Shiro ;3;


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> team _edward nigma_ /eyebrow waggle



Are we both Edward? Is that how this works then? Good Edward/ Bad Edward?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Gamzee said she'd be my Art slave :'3
> 
> I know, sad times because you're epic too Shiro ;3;



lmfao
yeah i feel bad or z,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



MisterEnigma said:


> Are we both Edward? Is that how this works then? Good Edward/ Bad Edward?



uh, yes. no. edward jr. thats me,


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

If possible +25M to shiros bid because of tangy! if not then take it as a gift


----------



## mob (Jun 18, 2014)

i have 110mil that is my current bid o3o
100% original fang - 30mil
Zucker original - 30mil
Ankha not original - 20mil
Original whitney - 30mil


----------



## Alice (Jun 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> lmfao
> yeah i feel bad or z,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...



My parents are dead!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

Alice said:


> My parents are dead!



LAUGHS FOREVER

anyway, just going 111m. again, willing to go shopping for dreamies at any point, i just cant hold them for you or anything.


----------



## mob (Jun 18, 2014)

112mil


Spoiler



100% original fang - 30mil
Zucker original - 30mil
Ankha not original - 20mil
Original whitney - 30mil


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

gamzee said:


> 112mil
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



whispers apologies and grovels at your feet
PLS DOnt HATE ME sENPAI.........this is all in the faith of good sport ;;
113m


----------



## mob (Jun 18, 2014)

114


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

115m

lays on side


----------



## mob (Jun 18, 2014)

i just have to wait for hyogo now lol
bc im poor ;o;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

gamzee said:


> i just have to wait for hyogo now lol
> bc im poor ;o;



whispers im sorry again

- - - Post Merge - - -

also technically you have an extra 15m from me remmeber


----------



## pengutango (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG... wow, so high...  Yeah.. this is why I entered the raffle instead... ^^; 

Good luck you guys!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry for vanishing! @ w@ I just went to stream all day instead of be bothered with anything ahahahahaa////slapped 

Thanks for the bids guys! I'll go update and then I'm headed off to bed <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 19, 2014)

120 Million (6 Million Added to Gamzee's offer)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

121m


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 19, 2014)

125 Million :'c


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

126m pbbbbt


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 19, 2014)

127 :c


----------



## mob (Jun 19, 2014)

is this still ending on the 28th?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 19, 2014)

gamzee said:


> is this still ending on the 28th?



she didnt say for sure; she thought about this weekend or monday, she said.
128m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 19, 2014)

GO GO SHIRO GO GO


----------



## lapaa (Jun 20, 2014)

Shiro is right, I'll be changing the end date to this weekend or Monday, though I'm still not sure exactly when! I'm having another work day today, so it'll depend on how much I get done how comfortable I feel making it end when. 

Thanks for understanding! 

I'll be streaming later today if anyone is interested in dropping by o:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

lapaa said:


> Shiro is right, I'll be changing the end date to this weekend or Monday, though I'm still not sure exactly when! I'm having another work day today, so it'll depend on how much I get done how comfortable I feel making it end when.
> 
> Thanks for understanding!
> 
> I'll be streaming later today if anyone is interested in dropping by o:



omg that sounds fun @w@


----------



## Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

yeah if theres a stream going on at some point can we get a link??


----------



## lapaa (Jun 20, 2014)

Here's the link to my stream! u//v//u 
https://picarto.tv/live/channel.php?watch=arieladrift

and stream is offline!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 21, 2014)

Fang (Unoriginal): 25m
Whitney (Unoriginal): 25m
Chief (Unoriginal): 15m
Zell (Unoriginal): 15m
Sly (Unoriginal): 10m
Zucker (Original): 30m
i'm also throwing in 10m in bells, making my grand total 130m.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

131m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 21, 2014)

132m


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

133m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 21, 2014)

134m


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 21, 2014)

Rooting for Shiro >w<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

135m


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

GO!! Nikki!!! You can win it!!
You will beat it!!!
Go!!! Nikki!!! Go!!!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

I think that I'm going to end this tonight


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 21, 2014)

136m


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

do you know what time, luv?
137m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 21, 2014)

138m


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

139m


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

not quite sure just yet u vu I plan on implementing a snipe guard tho 
I'll put more info up soon when I decide exactly for sure <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

lapaa said:


> not quite sure just yet u vu I plan on implementing a snipe guard tho
> I'll put more info up soon when I decide exactly for sure <3



okay :c cause i was trying to play rune factory 4 but if i have to watch this then i will XD; i just was curious as to how long id have to watch for


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

Since you didnt said yes or no, if possible add tangy to shiro's offer, if not well good luck!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

eee i love rf4 WHO U GONA MARRY U VU U VU kekeke 
it won't end for a couple hours so feel free to play ! I'm thinking sometime between 8 - 10 pst (it's 5 now) 

oh and yes ! pls add tangy to your bids shiro teddy bought her for my friend and added to yoru bid <3

omf i can't type ////


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

IM GONNA MARRY LEON BUT IVE BEEN PLAYING FOR LIKE A WEEK AND STILL HAVENT MET HIM YET WTF IM ALREADY LVL 40

oh okay!! ill put a little alarm on my phone uvu

ahhh thank you ted ;A;!!!!! ok thats 25m.. so uh,,,
139+25=164m


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

so 139M+25M=164M for shiro!


----------



## Alice (Jun 21, 2014)

I've never played Rune Factory. Maybe I will if we can get a Lapaa character.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

Alice said:


> I've never played Rune Factory. Maybe I will if we can get a Lapaa character.



tru tho omg, huehuehuhe


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

LEOOOOOOOONNNNNN BBUCAEKS I was gonna marry him too but @ w@ I accidentally fell in love with dylas wtf nooo @wwww@ lmao

get a lapaa character ?!?! @ww@ whaat hahaha


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 21, 2014)

Fang (Unoriginal): 25m
Whitney (Unoriginal): 25m
Chief (Unoriginal): 15m
Zell (Unoriginal): 15m
Sly (Unoriginal): 10m
Zucker (Original): 30m
Poppy (Unoriginal): 25m
Plus 20m added makes my bid...165m.


----------



## Alice (Jun 21, 2014)

lapaa said:


> LEOOOOOOOONNNNNN BBUCAEKS I was gonna marry him too but @ w@ I accidentally fell in love with dylas wtf nooo @wwww@ lmao
> 
> get a lapaa character ?!?! @ww@ whaat hahaha



for me to maaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrryyyyy


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

that is so many villagers wow @ w@ I wish they were original tho buuuuu

alice OOHHH lol hahaha (actually there are lots of awesome characters to marry FFFF//// that is a great game u vu)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

166m /yawns
dylas is cute but a little too tsundere for me. tho i havent met leon yet so. well see.


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 21, 2014)

I just wanted to pop in and say doug, vishnal, and leon are all hotties
I made 3 separate save files to marry them all LOL dsgafkaf...


167M tho


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

leon's personality was not what I expected it to beee @ w@ and I have a soft spot for grouchy characters???? and dylas is hella grouchy lmao . w. 
but really I keep going back and forth @ o@ I like them both and also like every other character that exists basically

EDIT OOPS

@ CHAOKOH 
YEAHHH but I don't relly like doug but vishnal is playin with my heart waking me up every morning while i try to commit to dylas hmf so mean u ou lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

168m...i wanna go play rf4 and sleep lol...

ALSO yes vishnal is so so cute. i love his fighting spirit omg
doug just pisses me off ugh


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 21, 2014)

omfg I didn't like doug at first but then later on he becomes such a sweetheart if you get close to him ;_;
The dates with Doug are better than with Vishnal IMO

169m


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

hmmm ):< well i do like elves. but. leon..........
also ill have to play thru as a boy so i can smush margaret bc shes literally my Wife,
i love margaret, why cant we have same sex relationships QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ

170m mark


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

shiro shiro bb you can play as a m but then change your sprite to f if you wanna be ff lovers with her

I love freaking forte she is a babe nonawelrkjdlkj 

the probelm with this game is that I actually really like basically every character @ w@ and the closer I get to them the more I like them //// so I'll finally decide I'm in love with soand so and theN SOME OTHER JERK MAKES ME LOVE THEM TOOOO
lmao @ w@


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 21, 2014)

171m


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

lapaa said:


> shiro shiro bb you can play as a m but then change your sprite to f if you wanna be ff lovers with her
> 
> I love freaking forte she is a babe nonawelrkjdlkj
> 
> ...



ITS TRUE THO I LOVE ALL OF THEM WTF theyre all so cute, even the non-romancable ones like porcoline and volkanon 
and what do you mean by change my sprite? is that a hack? o:

172m


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ITS TRUE THO I LOVE ALL OF THEM WTF theyre all so cute, even the non-romancable ones like porcoline and volkanon
> and what do you mean by change my sprite? is that a hack? o:
> 
> 172m



you can change it when you beat the game 
like you're still Frey but playing with Lest's pixels

173m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 21, 2014)

174m

You'll never be able to stop these bids of steel, Shiro!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

noooo it's not a hack but I can't remember how to do it ... maybe the clothes person ??? I can't remember I'll have to look it up O_O but basically you can take the sprite of any other character including just the opposite gender main character 
so you could be like a male character
but then change your sprite to forte
and marry margaret and have a forte/margaret and that's p cute XD or whoever you want however you want blah blah
you just gotta make sure you actual default starting character is the opposite gender 
I'LL HAVE TO LOOK UP HOW TO DO IT AGAIN I FORGETED

- - - Post Merge - - -

after sorting through my towns and chatting with my sister and friends, I'm going to update the dreamy list values and add some characters! I'll do that now but it might take me a little while so please be patient ! u vu thank you!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

Chaokoh said:


> you can change it when you beat the game
> like you're still Frey but playing with Lest's pixels
> 
> 173m



WHOA thats hella. HELLA,,, omg i could be in a girlmance w margaret......... [heavy breahting]

ok so, after some procuring was done, mixing w my own and bought
Fang 30M
Whitney 30M
Zucker 30M
Marina 15M
Merengue 15M
Ankha 25M
Tangy 25M
150M of own money = *320m*


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh my god I'm out LOL 
but I'd love to stick around to chat more about RF4 if you guys don't mind


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

Chaokoh said:


> Oh my god I'm out LOL
> but I'd love to stick around to chat more about RF4 if you guys don't mind



is it bad that im using like. lvl 2 dual blades at lvl 40??? when i did the uh, the lava mountain, i had some trouble. i just beat the boss tho, but had a lot of trouble and had to use a higher dmg hammer i had for the actual main part of the raffelesia. my forging is like lvl 2 tho because im trash and i cant make money, i never have more than like 100g????????? HOW DO MAKE MONEY


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

you should craft better ones, the game gose from 0 to 100 in just 1-2 dungeons, and always have pets
to make money strawberries and go around mining and sell all, you will have to grind a little


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> you should craft better ones, the game gose from 0 to 100 in just 1-2 dungeons, and always have pets



:X ... i always go alone... AND CRAFTING TAKES _MONEY_ THO,,, thats my problem, everything costs so much and i can never make money oh my god sobs.


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

FARM FARM FARM $$$$$$$$

AND YES YOU GOTTA MAKE STRONGER WEAPONS AND ARMOR 
AND YOU CAN SELL THOSE WHEN YOU'RE GETTING YOUR SKILL UP * W* YAH YAH

also you can take your monsteres and villagers with you to come fight  I always bring forte and dylas u vu

man I love this game I haven't played it since like Christmas though Dx whyyy am i a busy person ///
i'm going to retire 
and play video games instead

chaokoh pls pls stay and chat for sure! and thank you for bidding in my auction!! q vq


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> :X ... i always go alone... AND CRAFTING TAKES _MONEY_ THO,,, thats my problem, everything costs so much and i can never make money oh my god sobs.



I don't even forge so it's okay! I always buy my weapons from Bado so you should invest in getting better dual blades from him
Dunno what to say about getting money except for plant a crap ton of crops (I planted strawberries ALL the time because they regrow without you having to replant each time) & befriend your woolies / cows / whatever cause they will eventually produce large milk/eggs/wool that can sell for like 1k each


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

lapaa said:


> FARM FARM FARM $$$$$$$$
> 
> AND YES YOU GOTTA MAKE STRONGER WEAPONS AND ARMOR
> AND YOU CAN SELL THOSE WHEN YOU'RE GETTING YOUR SKILL UP * W* YAH YAH
> ...



HOW DO I FARM HTE MONEYS,,,,,
i keep reading that i need like lvl 20 armors and stuff and im like. my crafting is at lvl 1. oh god. im doomed LMAOOOOOOO
ill probably start taking forte and like, idk. maybe my moocow or something. 
also arthur is a qt3.14, i like his obsession with glasses. makes me wanna kiss his face,


----------



## Warrior (Jun 21, 2014)

Shiro wants this art, shiro will kill for this art


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

Chaokoh said:


> I don't even forge so it's okay! I always buy my weapons from Bado so you should invest in getting better dual blades from him
> Dunno what to say about getting money except for plant a crap ton of crops (I planted strawberries ALL the time because they regrow without you having to replant each time) & befriend your woolies / cows / whatever cause they will eventually produce large milk/eggs/wool that can sell for like 1k each



how long does it take for them to produce the large stuff??? ive had a woolie since i got my barn, and i just got a cow, but my woolie is still giving me smalls.... ):

- - - Post Merge - - -



Warrior said:


> Shiro wants this art, shiro will kill for this art



tru tho


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 21, 2014)

just came to say $320 MIL >:OOOO wowowowow u must have AMAZING ART *v*
good luck to whoever 
Edit: i confirm u got amazing art  wow, i love the chibi you made in your hq art raffle, wish i could enter, i can, but i already know i cant win when other people have over 100 entries ;u;


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

a super cheap way to lvl up skills is just make lvl one blade and add iron to it, you lvl up super fast


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> how long does it take for them to produce the large stuff??? ive had a woolie since i got my barn, and i just got a cow, but my woolie is still giving me smalls.... ):



Just brush them every day and they'll eventually start producing large ones. I don't know long it's going to take ;-;
But seriously, don't worry about forging LOL i'm lvl 121 in the game and only have lvl 34 forging Q_Q I didn't even start lvling it up until I hit the 3rd arc ha

EDIT: You should take your woolys with you when you go to dungeons to raise up your friendship faster


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> a super cheap way to lvl up skills is just make lvl one blade and add iron to it, you lvl up super fast



okay!! thank you  all of these recipes eat up my RP tho, its so annoying augdfjkdfg



Chaokoh said:


> Just brush them every day and they'll eventually start producing large ones. I don't know long it's going to take ;-;
> But seriously, don't worry about forging LOL i'm lvl 121 in the game and only have lvl 34 forging Q_Q I didn't even start lvling it up until I hit the 3rd arc ha



q q,,,,,,,
WAIT WHAT THE HELL IS THE LVL cAP???? ITS NOT 100????o y gmhfodf, this game i s insane,


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

Once you have a higher lvl they will cost like 1-10 RP


----------



## Chaokoh (Jun 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> q q,,,,,,,
> WAIT WHAT THE HELL IS THE LVL cAP???? ITS NOT 100????o y gmhfodf, this game i s insane,



It's 50000 ;_;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 21, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Once you have a higher lvl they will cost like 1-10 RP



oh. THAT MAKES MORE SENSE. lmfao. poor me such a nub



Chaokoh said:


> It's 50000 ;_;



_W H A T,,,,,,_


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

lmao I CAN'T KEEP UP Q vq hehehe

updated dreamies tho!


----------



## lapaa (Jun 21, 2014)

GONNA GO SHOWER THEN ENDING <3


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 21, 2014)

Original:
Zucker
Marina
Fuschia

Unoriginal:
Fang
Whitney
Poppy
Chief
Zell
Sly
Ankha

Plus 126m is...356m!


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2014)

Adding 40 mil to Nikki's offer.

360mil.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

361m


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2014)

370.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

371m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

Adding on from Shiro and Alice's bid!!
372m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

373m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

374m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

375m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

376m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

377m


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2014)

378mil


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

378m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

380m


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

this auction aka stargazer against the world


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 22, 2014)

Bid Wars are so intense!! Good luck to everyone. I root for you all. <3


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

382m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

385m


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2014)

386mil


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm waiting for someone to just say 400M already, the tiny increments in bids are killing me. Also this is crazy, but if you got the mula, awesome.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

390m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

Alice-- The battle for everyone's souls.mp3 is playing for me HAHA...

395m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

400m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

405m


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> Alice-- The battle for everyone's souls.mp3 is playing for me HAHA...
> 
> 395m



Me right now.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

410m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

415m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

420m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

422m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

423m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

424m


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

425m


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

426m
lapaa come back we need u


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

430m

Gooooooooo noooooooooow


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

431


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

435m


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 22, 2014)

OMG Lappa's gonna be rich!!


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 22, 2014)

Goodness, these are some insane (but very awesome) prices!

Way to go lapaa ; v; <3 I couldn't think of anyone more deserving~ -cheers-

Also I can't wait to see who wins ouo


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

436m






i'm laughing

done, bye


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm afraid this might be all Bibi and I can add without me selling everything I have. Which I may be prepared to do.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

437m


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

jesus christ. glad i got myself up.

438m.


----------



## Byebi (Jun 22, 2014)

welcome back to the bloodbath shiro


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

439m


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> welcome back to the bloodbath shiro



thank you bb smooches....... so tired lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

440m

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh. adding beau to mine.

470m.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

471m


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

472m...


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

473m


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 22, 2014)

i cant even ;u;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

adding fuchsia. 494m.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jun 22, 2014)

495m


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

500m.


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

im so glad i dropped out of this


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

gamzee said:


> im so glad i dropped out of this



i dont even know whats going on anymore, i just woke up


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

you're bidding in an auction


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

gamzee said:


> you're bidding in an auction



who am i, where is the nearest taco bell


----------



## mob (Jun 22, 2014)

im at the combination of pizza hut and taco bell


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

gamzee said:


> im at the combination of pizza hut and taco bell



ok text me im on my way


----------



## lapaa (Jun 22, 2014)

OKAY it's @ w@???? lmao I don't even 

I'm gonna call it because this is just really crazy

Thanks everyone for bidding in such an insane auction?!?! o__O 

Shirohibiki is the winner with 500 million in bells and villagers @ w@! (???????wut) 

Please feel free to stay and chat while I work on the piece! The thread will close after it's finished.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 22, 2014)

lapaa said:


> OKAY it's @ w@???? lmao I don't even
> 
> I'm gonna call it because this is just really crazy
> 
> ...



Congrats to Shiro!  

Stream soon?  I want to watch the magic happen.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

lol, thank you. lays on the floor 5ever, dead


----------



## Amyy (Jun 22, 2014)

congrats <3


----------



## U s a g i (Jun 22, 2014)

yay Shiro <3 congrats bby~ -hug-


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

thanks guys <333


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 22, 2014)

congrats shiro :>
i cant even make that


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 22, 2014)

Yay! You go Nikki!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 22, 2014)

thankthank <33 that was brutal lmao,,


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 22, 2014)

500M mark! new record!!!! so happy for you!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 22, 2014)

Lol, rest in peace Shiro


----------



## Capella (Jun 22, 2014)

oh my god your art is really pretty ;o;
and oh my god I didn't know art auctions were like this


----------



## lapaa (Jun 22, 2014)

thanks again everyone who participated and left kind words! <3 

Capella, ee thank you ! u//v//u <3 haha, 'like this' how? @ w@ (crazy???lmao) 


And as for streaming, I'm going to stream some today, I'll post the link up when I do for anyone interested! <3


----------



## lapaa (Jun 25, 2014)

late night stream 

https://picarto.tv/live/channel.php?watch=arieladrift


edit: offline!


----------

